# فحوصات المختــبرية لمشاريع الطرق



## هلمت (27 أغسطس 2007)

دليـل المختــبر لمشاريع الطرق​

كتاب يشرح جميع فحوصات مطلوبة اثناء تنفيذ مشاريع الطرق
مع كيفية اخذ نماذج Sampling في موقع العمل
دليـل المختــبر لمشاريع الطرق.pdf​


----------



## roads (27 أغسطس 2007)

thnx alot
shokrn


----------



## abahre (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
على فكره الكتاب رائع ومبذول عليه جهد ممتاز...ولكن طريقة الاخراج بحاجه لتحسين...ايضا تجارب السوبربيف بحاجه الى شرح اكثر...
وشكرا لك على المجهود واعرني على الانتقاد


----------



## يوسف عبدالواحد (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## M777 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## باسم مرزوق (3 سبتمبر 2007)

_جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:77: _


----------



## عمو تامر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن عمار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ونرجو المزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## firaswadi (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم


----------



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

تانى مره لازم اقولك شكرا جدا صديقى


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## mask911 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sahabcom (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اللهم ما اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك امين منذ مدة وانا ابحث عن هذه الموسوعة المميزة للمختبر وها انت تضع بين ايدينا هذه الموسوعة الرائعة جزاك الله كل خير بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا خيواني (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## aa_nice2000 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز مشكور علي المجهود الرائع مع تحياتي


----------



## المهندس ولات (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا عاشت كوردستان


----------



## حاتم المختار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور كثيرا على كرمك


----------



## mohammed agha (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ممنون الك ياترف على هذا الكتاب الجميل


----------



## هيثم البطل (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## عادل دويكات (21 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الف شكر وتحية
الحمد لله الذي رزقنا بالاخوة المسلمين حقا


----------



## هيثم البطل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :28:


----------



## سواد الغيم (24 سبتمبر 2007)

:d :d :d :56:


----------



## فهيد الهادفي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد صخر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ابو هدايه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*فحوصات*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي احتاجها في اعمال الطرق :1:


----------



## نورالبغداديه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## ismail ibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

:1: موضوع راااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## doodee (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (4 نوفمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحميد ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي ربيع (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر شكرا شكرا


----------



## شادى العمروسى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشششششكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## new daz (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فييييك.. تحياتي


----------



## خالد التهامى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاء الله كل خير و بالتوفيق ان شاء


----------



## ابو مصطفى البغدادي (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (23 مارس 2008)

زاك الله خيرا ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني في مشكلة عندي في تحميل الملفات وهي انها بتنزل عندي كصورة فقط ارجو ان حد يقول لي ايه المشكلة عندي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رجب صالح (24 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الامارات (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسام اليمني (14 أبريل 2008)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور


----------



## بسام اليمني (14 أبريل 2008)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور


----------



## بسام اليمني (14 أبريل 2008)

*اللهم اعفُ عنه و عن والديه و**عافهم في الدنيا و الاخره**
_____________________
**اذا غضب الله على قوم رزقهم الجدل و منعهم العمل**
:**::**:**::**::**:**:::**::**::**::**:**:**:::**::
**اعقل الناس ....اعذر الناس للناس** 
:**:**:::**:**::**::**:**:**:**::**:::**:::**:::**::**::**::::
**لا تََسقني كأسَ الحياةِ بذلةٍ ..... بَل فاسقني بالعزِ كأسَ**الحنظلِ*​*....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور *


----------



## اعجال (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اعجال (15 أبريل 2008)

اخي / هلمت نرجو منك المزيد في مواضعيك المميزة والرائعة


----------



## بسام اليمني (15 أبريل 2008)

شكررررراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم جبار (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلمات


----------



## السائق الشبح (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكور كتير علي المجهود


----------



## khairy502005 (5 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز

بارك اللة فيك الرابط لايعمل ارجوا رفعة مرة اخرى ولك الثواب ان شاء اللة


----------



## رسول الفهد (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## super_engineer (7 مايو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## حسن النزال (8 مايو 2008)

تحياتي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ساجدسامح (8 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## منصورهليل (18 مايو 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .


----------



## الحروب (21 مايو 2008)

تسلم و مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (15 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الفايل الرائع جزاك الله الف خير وكنت اتمنى اذا لديك معلومات اضافية على موضوع 
Dcp
يا ريت اية معلومات لديك لانه احتاجها بصورة ظرورية من ناحية كيفية عمل هذا الفحص وما هي حدود المواصفات و


----------



## تميم المرغني (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اكرم جبار (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

مــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــــــــاقــــــــــــــــــــــصــــــــــــــــــرت


----------



## super_engineer (22 يونيو 2008)

thank yoou very very very much


----------



## hamza200479 (26 يونيو 2008)

baraka allho fik


----------



## hng2000 (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## السيد يوسف (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## falehffb (30 يونيو 2008)

اين الكتاب


----------



## rabab_aha (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور كتير


----------



## محمدع فايز (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رغد بخاري (22 أغسطس 2008)

tank you very much


----------



## حسام يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزاك خيرا 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## م الشايف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*هلمت*

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullaali (4 سبتمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الزعترانى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رمضان كريم*

مشكور على الموضوع ارجوا ممن يعرف عن برنامج اللاندديسك ان يبعث لي بالهلب ولة الف شكروالتقدير


----------



## حمد الخلفي (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jaradat_8 (19 يناير 2009)

*جزاااك الله خير*


----------



## oliloloiol (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

:56::56::56:
:20::77::77::77:


----------



## م نضال الخليفة (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## eng: issa (18 مارس 2009)

*جزيت الجنة على هل ملفات الجميلة شكرا لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## eng: issa (18 مارس 2009)

*جزيت الجنة على هل ملفات الجميلة شكرا لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## انس البورت (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهودالرااااااااااايع


----------



## mahmoud khalid (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم------


----------



## منصورهليل (10 مايو 2009)

الف شكر ويعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (10 مايو 2009)

*اخوكم فى الله*

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله زخرا فى ميزان حسناتكم ,,,,


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (14 مايو 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات_


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## alkaretha (20 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## PASEO (21 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر اخي الكريم على الكتاب القيم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي هلمت على هذا الموضوع القيم والنافع جدا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## محمد البرقعاوي (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا موضوع جميلوجهد رائع


----------



## عثمان هنتوش (21 مايو 2009)

شكرأ جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خىر


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (21 مايو 2009)

thank u very much friend


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (21 مايو 2009)

thank u very much my friend


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

الكتاب رائع ومبذول عليه جهد ممتازشكرا


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الك على هذا الكتاب الجميل
ولكنه يحتاج الى بعض الشروحات التفصيلية عن بعض التجارب
مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر على جهودك
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## عمر حسين المهدي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لا املك الأ اشكرك واتشكر الموقع القريب الى قلبي


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب جيد ومفيد شكرا اخي


----------



## odwan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## iaia2100 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمد طعاني (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (18 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدا أخي الكريم*​


----------



## اكرم جبار (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عبدالعزيزسيد (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مستر ممادو (13 يوليو 2010)

تم رفعه من قبل و بكثره جدا ... عموما مشكور


----------



## مهندس الامارات (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## روافد1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## الساحق الاول (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهدك المتميز


----------



## فارس حسن (19 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يعطيك العافية يا رب


----------



## م.شهرزادد (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## g4m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear Engs, thank you for best information about laboratory tests, but i have one question about ,how to get effective specific gravity of combined aggregates in HMA,Then how to calculate Gmm ? all regards g4m.


----------



## م.م. مصطفى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على حسن التعاون


----------



## م. بشار علي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## اكرم جبار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الايضاح


----------



## sahar.altaee (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف ماينفتح عندي 
كيف يتم الفتح؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس الردفاني (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ساهر الليل والنهار (1 يناير 2011)

*مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## jirar (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ادم سليفاني (13 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ميساءء (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## elhalalsab (26 يناير 2011)

جهد تشكر عليه والى الامام دائما


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس سنان رياض (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يالغالي على الكتاب القيم هذا


----------



## محمود البركي (16 مارس 2013)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelrahim amasha (26 مارس 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كل خير 
مهندس / عبدالرحيم عماشة ​


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (26 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررر


----------



## فراج محمود (10 أبريل 2013)

مشكور جدا ولكن للحق الكتاب ملك شخص اخر وعموما مشكور علي اعاده رفعه


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (11 أبريل 2013)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

جاري التحميل والتنزيل جزيل الشكر لك


----------

